# Casting today with SteveZ



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

SteveZ from the forum came down and spent the morning and early afternoon with me in the field. I was proud to see him hit a new PB, he broke the 500' wall!!!!

After he left I spent another hour or two practicing and broke out of a bit of a slump myself. Hit my longest cast in at least 6months, probably more...

It was a good day... 

Tommy


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Yep...*

It was a good day. I'll tell ya, if ya wanna cast further & BETTER go see the Carolina Cast Pro. Best fishin' money I ever spent.

Thanks, Tommy.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I am glad to hear that you enjoyed yourself. One of these days I will make it out to watch "perfection in motion".


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Tommy said:


> Hit my longest cast in at least 6months, probably more...
> 
> It was a good day...
> 
> Tommy


 Whats your personal best tommy? Im sure its impressive. Dont you hold the record?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Clinder,

I don't usually post numbers but since you asked...

Tournament PB is 839.25 feet hit in April of 05 which still stands as the American Record. Practice PB was in the fall of 05 with a cast of 892'. Both casts were made with a Zziplex Full tournament rod, a 125 gram sinker and a 5500loaded with .28 line. Best practice 150 came in dec 06 at 870'.

Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

tommy, you are the man..


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Tommy said:


> Clinder,
> 
> I don't usually post numbers but since you asked...
> 
> ...


jeez man nearly 300yrds. Holy cow! That would of been an impressive sight to see. I got a new goal now with my 6ft'er........not!!!
thanks for the response.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*500 what?Ft*

[500 what ft or yds If its yds I wish i was in that dream.Whats up Tommy


QUOTE=Tommy;375638]SteveZ from the forum came down and spent the morning and early afternoon with me in the field. I was proud to see him hit a new PB, he broke the 500' wall!!!!

After he left I spent another hour or two practicing and broke out of a bit of a slump myself. Hit my longest cast in at least 6months, probably more...

It was a good day... 

Tommy[/QUOTE]


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

the.......'......after the number 500 implies ft. a ....................."......after a number means inches. hence an example of 43'6" means 43ft 6 inches. their is no punctuation for yrds. If it were yards it be writin yrds or 43yrds4'6". or 43 yards 4 feet 6 inches.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

> If it were yards it be writin yrds or 43yrds4'6". or 43 yards 4 feet 6 inches.


 if I'm not mistaken, that'd be 44 yards one foot and 6"...


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Rockfish1 said:


> if I'm not mistaken, that'd be 44 yards one foot and 6"...


LOL I am glad I wasn't the only one that saw that, I thought I was loosing it.....


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Im a finish carpenter its all the same to me


----------

